# Greetings from up North



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello fellow gouls, my name is Bil (aka Bilbo) and I am from Duluth, MN, now living in Cloquet, MN, a whole 18 miles south of Duluth. Small yard haunter with a big heart.

I've been lurking around here and (god forbid) other forums for a while and thought it about time to join and introduce myself.

Hi.

I hope to continue to be inspired by those here and perhaps even inspire once in a while myself.

This looks to be the start of a disturbing relationship.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Bilbo said:


> This looks to be the start of a disturbing relationship.


You have no idea. Mwahaha ha ha.

welcome.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. There's always room for another haunter in this twisted little family. :googly:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Theie coming to take me away. Oh wait wrong thread HOWLDY


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic Bil. 
Did you pick this place out over the others to become know?


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Fantastic Bil.
> Did you pick this place out over the others to become know?


Actually FE... I found this one via a link from HalloweenForum, which I joined first. But I promise I love you both the same.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome, would like to see pics of your work.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, glad to have ya.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I also found this site via halloweenforum Thanks to hauntiholik who assured me that the people on this site were just as crazy. AND THEY ARE...so welcome and keep ur straight jacket handy.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Bilbo!
"The Road goes ever on and on
Down from the door where it began.
Now far ahead the Road has gone,
And I must follow, if I can,
Pursuing it with eager feet,
Until it joins some larger way
Where many paths and errands meet.
And whither then? I cannot say."

I'm sure you'll enjoy your journey with us!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Howdy Bilbo! And welcome to the freak show...er I mean creep show!


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks to all for the warm welcomes, especially HHH who is practically a neighbor. I just spotted your column pics in Photobucket from a different thread. Are you just up from Skyline on 9th Ave East?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep! How'd you get that from the pics?


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

hawkshillhaunter said:


> Yep! How'd you get that from the pics?


It came to me in a dream....


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Actually, one of the finished column pictures has a 9th Ave E sign in it, and I used to live between 8th and 9th on 3rd street. I've been all the way up that Ave many times, but didn't recognize the view from your pics, so I assumed they were above Skyline where I didn't frequent.

I am starting to think I would make a very good stalker....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Greetings from down south. You would make a good stalker, which I aspire to someday. Right now I'm just a lurker. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome.... Hope ya like your new home.... this place is addictive..... And there is no cure! :devil:


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

kinda creepy, bilbo!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

This place is like a roach motel, you go in, but never come out! Welcome to it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Leave it to Vlad to quote J.R.R. Tolkien to a new member! LOL

How about this one he also wrote? "It is the job that is never started that takes longest to finish.” Fits many haunters very nicely. LOL

Welcome!


----------

